# Das beste Strategiespiel?



## RazZerrR (27. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

was glaubt ihr ist das derzeit beste Strategiespiel?





RazZerrR


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

wacraft 3 tft


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wacraft 3 tft


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   = KRIEEEEEEG
wc3 tft ftw


----------



## Targuss (27. September 2008)

Battleforge!!!

Ok, Warcraft 3, bis Battleforge released wid... (hoffe ich)


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Star Trek New Worlds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fand ich Endgeil!


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (27. September 2008)

Warcraft 3 ganz klar! 

Zu meinen Faves zählt allerdings auch Spellforce, welches Rollen- und Strategiespiel grandios vereint. 

Auf Battleforge freue ich mich auch schon!


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

Gank klar css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ne spass bei seite 


ich Finde World in Conf................... Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (27. September 2008)

WC3 TFT ist das beste RTS Game


----------



## Zachrid (27. September 2008)

Civilisation, für rundenbasiert 
<--- ratet mal, für RTS


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Warcraft 3 ganz klar!
> 
> Zu meinen Faves zählt allerdings auch Spellforce, welches Rollen- und Strategiespiel grandios vereint.


/sign


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

wc3  und DoW


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

WarCraft III


----------



## Independent (28. September 2008)

Das beste STrategiespiel? 

Antwort:

"Z"


----------



## mccord (28. September 2008)

galactic civilizations 2 + addons (rundenbasiert)
sins of a solar empire (rts)

beide spiele sind 4x-strategiespiele mit einer sehr guten ki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (28. September 2008)

wc3 tft DOTA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

xD
7/13

fuer wc3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr als die halfte


----------



## nalcarya (28. September 2008)

Dawn of War :>


----------



## Tan (28. September 2008)

1. Medieval Total War (der erste Teil!)

2. Dawn of War Dark Crusade (Soulstorm sollt mal gepatched werden...)

3. WC3 tft ---- hero line wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (28. September 2008)

Ganz klar:
Warcraft 3 tft


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2008)

WC III(samt Addon) + Age of Empires 1&2


----------



## Asoriel (28. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




/sign !!


----------



## S.E.Lain (28. September 2008)

ok Dawn of War is natürlich auch genail für normale maps is DoW besser für funmaps WC3 TFT ^^


----------



## Raminator (28. September 2008)

TOTAL WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

Warhammer 40.000.
Egal ob es nun Dawn of War, Winter Assault, Dark Crusade oder Soul Storm ist, letztere sind die Neueren und natürlich etwas besseren.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. September 2008)

warhammer strategiespiele??? 


nnnnn-eeeeeeeeeeeever!


----------



## Karzaak (28. September 2008)

Die Total War und Civilization Reihe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Company of Heroes fand ich auch astrein (trotz ausgelutschtem Thema)

Am meisten freu ich mich aber auf TW Empires     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

@ Ren-Alekz

Sehr aussagekräfitg...
und was willst du uns jetzt genau damit sagen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2008)

Ich glaub das er Warhammer an sich irgendwie nicht leiden kann...


----------



## werbaer (28. September 2008)

Age of Empires auf jedeeen! (also 1+2, 3 mag ich net )


----------



## the Huntress (28. September 2008)

werbaer schrieb:


> Age of Empires auf jedeeen! (also 1+2, 3 mag ich net )



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Warcraft 3 ist zur Zeit Online beliebter.


----------



## Karzaak (28. September 2008)

AoE hab ich auch echt lange gespielt, der zweite Teil war dann auch ganz gut.
Am dritten Teil hat es mich unsagbar gestört, dass man durch Mauern durchschiessen konnte *grummel*

Ich weiss... etwas lächerlich, aber für mich doch Grund genug es nach ein paar Minuten wieder zu deinstallieren xD


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

Wc3 ist schon allein wegem der Story und weil man alle die man gerne umhauen würde selber spielen kann für wow spieler ein muss


----------



## -Therion- (28. September 2008)

M.A.X.

Battle Isle 2


----------



## Karzaak (28. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> M.A.X.
> 
> Battle Isle 2





yieha oldschool rocks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zwei sehr geile Spiele!
früher war ich eh voll der "rundenbasierende Spielsystem Fan"

Da gab es auch noch echte perlen wie die oben genannten und Jagged Alliance etc


----------



## White-Frost (28. September 2008)

warcraft 3


----------



## nalcarya (28. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> warhammer strategiespiele???
> 
> 
> nnnnn-eeeeeeeeeeeever!


Dawn of War = Warhammer 40k = großer unterschied zu Warhammer (Fantasy).

Aber davon mal abgesehen gibt's auch zu Warhammer Fantasy ein Strategiespiel, und zwar Mark of Chaos. Ist wohl auch ganz gut, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich da nicht sprechen.

Company of Heroes ist btw auch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dawn of War = Warhammer 40k = großer unterschied zu Warhammer (Fantasy).
> 
> Aber davon mal abgesehen gibt's auch zu Warhammer Fantasy ein Strategiespiel, und zwar Mark of Chaos. Ist wohl auch ganz gut, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich da nicht sprechen.
> 
> ...




Ohja zu 40k und Fantasy gibt es einen verdammt riesigen Unterschied, ich selber liebe 40k, ich spiele das Tabletop (Spacies, Imps und Necs :-)), lese die Bücher und spiele liebend gern DoW.

Naja Mark of Chaos habe ich mir auch mal geholt, aber ich muss sagen es ist einfach ein Flop, liegt wohl auch daran das ich Warhammer Fantasy nicht mag, aber man kann z.B. irgendwie nicht in einer laufenden Mission speichern und das Gameplay ist einfach fatal von wegen Armeensteuerung...


----------



## Naarg (29. September 2008)

*Die Siedler 2* mein erstes, und liebstes <3 
War damals 9, habs heute noch Installiert (Auch wenn ich mittlerweile ständig im Zeitraffer unterwegs bin, weil ich mich an das Tempo moderner Spiele gewöhnt habe.


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

Mit *Wc3* kann ich nichts anfangen. Habe ich nie gepielt.
Zählt Schach auch zum Strategiespiel? Dann würde ich für *Schach 3D* stimmen.
Auch lustig die *Siedler 1*(rest war nur noch Schrott)
Als großer Si-Fi Fan natürlich *Star Trek Armada(1+2)*.


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

Siedler 3 + 5


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

ach papperlapapp jeder weiß doch das starcraft nich vom thron zu stoßen is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grade balance technisch esport und so... 100 Milliarden asiaten können nicht irren ^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (29. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ach papperlapapp jeder weiß doch das starcraft nich vom thron zu stoßen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

/edit: Obwohl ich muss zugeben das ich auch immer wieder gern C&C spiele (egal welcher Teil)


----------



## S.E.Lain (29. September 2008)

hmm siedler 2 war auch gut dannach wars aber irgendwie alles vermurkst ^^


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

lol n freund von mir spielt das heute noch... das geht ja auch im splitscreen zu zweit wenn man 2 mäuse anschließt soweit ich weiß... haben wir gestern ausprobiert aber es (glücklicherweise!) nich hinbekommen... man war ich froh ^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (29. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> lol n freund von mir spielt das heute noch... das geht ja auch im splitscreen zu zweit wenn man 2 mäuse anschließt soweit ich weiß... haben wir gestern ausprobiert aber es (glücklicherweise!) nich hinbekommen... man war ich froh ^^



Starcraft geht auf Splitscreen?? 
o_O

Mhhh fänd ich ja auch mal recht lustig und ja ich spiele es auch heut noch!!! Immer wieder gern wenn den ma ne lan ist!!!


----------



## nalcarya (29. September 2008)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Ohja zu 40k und Fantasy gibt es einen verdammt riesigen Unterschied, ich selber liebe 40k, ich spiele das Tabletop (Spacies, Imps und Necs :-)), lese die Bücher und spiele liebend gern DoW.
> 
> Naja Mark of Chaos habe ich mir auch mal geholt, aber ich muss sagen es ist einfach ein Flop, liegt wohl auch daran das ich Warhammer Fantasy nicht mag, aber man kann z.B. irgendwie nicht in einer laufenden Mission speichern und das Gameplay ist einfach fatal von wegen Armeensteuerung...


Ich spiel beides, WH40k und Fantasy, auch als Tabletop : )

Wobei ich schon sagen muss, dass WH40k imo die besseren bzw angenehmeren Spielregeln hat, aber als Welten mag ich beide gleich gern. 
Meinem Freund hatte ich Mark of Chaos 2006 zu Weihnachten geschenkt, soweit ich das von ihm gehört hat fand er eigentlich nur die deutschen Synchronstimmen beschissen und dass das Balancing noch nicht so optimal war (er konnte z.B. mit Hochelfen irgendwelche fliegenden Einheiten bauen in der Kampagne, wodurch er automatisch den Sieg in der Tasche hatte weil der gegener keine Fernkämpfer besaß... irgendwie sowas war da), aber das ist nun auch schon ne Weile her und selbst hab ich's wie gesagt nciht getestet.
Müssten es eigentlich nochmal ausbuddeln und schauen, ob sich da mit Patches was geändert hat *g*

Zum Thema Starcraft: es mag zwar ein Klassiker sein, aber an der Spitze der Strategiespiele steht es imo heutzutage lang nicht mehr. Es gibt einfach mittlerweile Spiele, die das ganze noch viel besser machen UND dabei auch noch besser aussehen. 
Gibt natürlich genug Leute, die lieber alte Kamellen spielen, sei es aus Nostalgie, weil der Rechner es nicht anders mitmacht oder aus Angst, man könne sich umgewöhnen müssen und nicht mehr der Beste im Spiel sein :>

Also ich persönlich würde Starcraft nicht mehr freiwillig zocken, wenn ich Alternativen zur Verfügung hab ,)


----------



## xTaR (29. September 2008)

Anno (: 

Aufbau > Strategie


----------



## Deathstyle (29. September 2008)

> Zum Thema Starcraft: es mag zwar ein Klassiker sein, aber an der Spitze der Strategiespiele steht es imo heutzutage lang nicht mehr. Es gibt einfach mittlerweile Spiele, die das ganze noch viel besser machen UND dabei auch noch besser aussehen.
> Gibt natürlich genug Leute, die lieber alte Kamellen spielen, sei es aus Nostalgie, weil der Rechner es nicht anders mitmacht oder aus Angst, man könne sich umgewöhnen müssen und nicht mehr der Beste im Spiel sein :>


Nicht wirklich, es gibt bis Dato kein Spiel was so gut balanced ist wie Starcraft.
Was das beste Strategiespiel für einen ist kommt darauf an welche Schwerpunkte man sich legt.


----------



## nalcarya (29. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, es gibt bis Dato kein Spiel was so gut balanced ist wie Starcraft.
> Was das beste Strategiespiel für einen ist kommt darauf an welche Schwerpunkte man sich legt.


Einerseits stellst du das Balancing von Starcraft allgemeingültig als Nonplusultra hin, andererseits sagst du, dass der Favorit Geschmackssache ist? Entscheid dich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich denke dass es sehr wohl genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser, gebalancte Strategiespiele wie Starcraft gibt. Das Starcraft nach wie vor so viel und ausgiebig gespielt wird, liegt imo hauptsächlich daran, dass es das erste Spiel war in dem die Balance in derartiger Form optimiert wurde. 
Es war quasi zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und hat seine Sache äußerst gut gemacht... und da der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist, bleiben viele einfach bei dem was sie eh schon können, statt Neuem eine ernsthafte Chance zu geben.

Ich möchte damit keineswegs sagen, dass Starcraft irgendwie schlecht wäre, aber ich finde es nach all der Zeit einfach sowas von tierisch ausgelutscht... wie gesagt: hab ich Alternativen zur Verfügung, dann spiel ich 100mal lieber was aktuelleres als Starcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. September 2008)

Ich habe mich entschieden und die antwort mit meiner Entscheidung war: "Was das beste Strategiespiel für einen ist kommt darauf an welche Schwerpunkte man sich legt.".
Mein Favorit dürfte irgendwo zwischen Blitzkrieg und Warcraft 3 TfT liegen, aber nicht weil sie so gut sind, sondern weil sie mir gefallen haben und damit würde ich die Frage "welches ist das beste" nicht befriedigend beantworten.

Meine Aussage bezüglich Starcraft bezieht sich lediglich auf deine Behauptung das es Spiele gibt die es in Hinsicht auf balancing besser machen würde als Starcraft und das ist schlicht und ergreifend noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## nalcarya (29. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezüglich Starcraft bezieht sich lediglich auf deine Behauptung das es Spiele gibt die es in Hinsicht auf balancing besser machen würde als Starcraft und das ist schlicht und ergreifend noch nicht vorhanden.


Nur dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keinerlei Aussage über Balancing getroffen oder das Wort auch nur verwendet hatte ;>

Klar kommt es beim "besten Spiel" zum größten Teil darauf an, was einem selbst am besten gefällt. Das seh ich ganz genauso und ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass ich persönlich Starcraft nicht mehr als das beste empfinde. Das liegt einfach daran, dass mein persönlicher Fokus weniger auf einem Aspekt, sondern vielmehr auf dem Gesamtpaket eines Spiels liegt.

Was bringt mir das nahezu perfekte Balancing, wenn ich beim spielen keinen Spaß mehr habe weil ich alles in- und auswendig kenne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch auf's reine Balancing bezogen, würde ich, wie schon gesagt, Starcraft nicht mehr als alleinigen Spitzenherrscher sehen.


----------



## Stasjan (29. September 2008)

Star Craft und Warcraft 3


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

Civilization IV (+ Addons)
Meine Meinung! =o


----------



## Spyflander (2. November 2008)

also das beste Strategiespiel ist im mom für mich medieval 2 total war... die gesamte total war reihe ist einzigartig und einer der besten spiele überhaupt. Ich freu mich schon riesig auf empire at war.
vll. wird dann das nächste total war im 2 weltkrieg look angesiedelt =) so ein massenschlachtsepos gab es mit dem ww2 setup noch nicht!!!!! Ich weis das setup ist mehr als ausgelutscht. Ich finde es dennoch immer am besten, da ich ein großer geschichtsfan im schwerpunkt des ww2 bin.

ansonnsten fand ich company of heroes strategisch sehr anspruchsvoll. Besonders im mehrspielermodus. Naja und dann eben noch so standartsachen wie starcraft und wc3 tft.

tiberium wars hab ich auch ne weile gespielt aber das game sieht eifach nur top aus. Von strategischem anspruch und ballancing is da aber nichts zu sehen... als nod generft wurde wars dann eh langweilig^^


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ach papperlapapp jeder weiß doch das starcraft nich vom thron zu stoßen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




100 Milliarden?

Shit, ich wusste dass die sich vermehren wie die Karnickel, aber SO heftig? xD


----------



## Realtec (2. November 2008)

1.Starcraft
2.DoW
3.Wc3 tft
4.CnC Generals
5.AoE2 auf lans^^

2 tolle aufbau spiele sind noch Sid meyers Railroads und die anno reihe :x


----------



## Knallfix (2. November 2008)

Panzer General und alle seine ableger, bis auf das grausame ding in "3d".
homeworld

kf


----------



## Exo1337 (4. November 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> <--- ratet mal, für RTS



/sign CnC hats eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wobei Dawn of War aber auch geil is.


----------



## vollmi (4. November 2008)

Mechanized Assault & Exploration kurz M.A.X

Das war und ist endgeil und hat mal ne wirklich knackige KI

mfG René


----------



## -PuRity- (4. November 2008)

Starcraft, Warcraft 3, Empire Earth und C&C3 kann ich empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (4. November 2008)

Warhammer 40k Dawn of war, soulstorm usw.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (4. November 2008)

Ich hab lange Zeit "Empire Earth 1" Online gezockt, für mich immernoch erste Wahl.

In Sachen Atmosphäre gibts jedoch nur eine Nr. 1 - WC3!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zundahealer (4. November 2008)

wc3 classic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

